# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Does Caboki have any side effects?

## ice786

When I use Caboki, I massage it onto my scalp to cover the thinning areas, but it won't wash out without shampoo, and requires rigorous effort to be washed out.
Since I don't want to use shampoo everyday, my question is- is there any harm if I just wash my hair with water and only leave the residual amounts on my scalp?

Can Caboki penetrate the scalp and affect the follicles or cause other problems?  What about using Caboki at the gym, is there any harm of its fibers clogging pores, etc?

Thanks for the feedback!

----------


## Jazz1

Washing your hair daily won't make you lose more iv been washing mine for 2 years now twice a day with regenepure and Revita.

----------


## ice786

I guess basically the question is if Caboki particles can potentially enter the scalp?  Someone once told me that using Caboki after Minoxodil (Rogaine) is bad because it acts as a vasodilator.  Similarly, it would be bad to use Caboki when exercising.
Any thoughts?

----------


## grincher

Ice786, I would have thought as you apply caboki its particles enter the air and you are just as likely to inhale them. I am not sure how extensive research is into caboki and others. A quick google didnt produce anything. I think we need to determine the exact ingredients that go into Caboki and how they would react with other treatments.

For me caboki was very messing, gave an un-natural matt finish and gave me a fear of water - those were the turn offs. I think gym, sweat and caboki would not be a good combo just on aesthetics.

Out of interest, how much hair do you have?

----------


## lepke

Caboki is burnt Morrocan cotton. There is no side effects.

----------


## Jrw651

You should wash it out before you go to sleep.  Won't damage your hair, it can suffocate the follicles if you leave it in too long.  Its easy to inhale that stuff. I used to put it on the front of my hairline, its damn messy.  Still, really effective if you have a bald spot in your crown area.  Hard rain and profuse sweating are definitely your enemy.  Then again, there is no ideal solution to hair loss so I guess its not a bad option.

----------


## lasereast

washing hair  2 or 3 days and sometimes in hair hair oil.

----------


## mitchellthesuper

does Caboki work?

----------


## ice786

> does Caboki work?


 Caboki is just a concealer, it won't stop baldind or regrow hair.

My main question is about wearing Caboki to the gym.  I don't use so much (probably a norwood 3) so it doesn't drip down but I'm worried that if my pores open and the Caboki goes inside, can it create a problem for the follicle.  Someone above mentioned "suffocate the follicle" could this be true?

----------


## AnnaM11

Hi, I do agree washing caboki is messy experience, hun. You can’t swim or shower which is big con. I am not sure about the damage caboki might cause, but if you’re planning it to wear for gym, you should be cautious. If you’re doing heavy workout, you would be sweating a lot, so there are chances it clumps together and becomes noticeable. Even though company claims that it creates a stronger hold, so you won’t experience shedding in tough weather or if you get hot and sweaty in the gym; I read somewhere that this doesn't hold well when you're sweating and you may get on and off different benches. Otherwise it’s pretty good if you’re comfortable for the same. Your experience may vary and let us know how you get on with this. Hope it helps.

----------


## Tara101

> Hi, I do agree washing caboki is messy experience, hun. You cant swim or shower which is big con. I am not sure about the damage caboki might cause, but if youre planning it to wear for gym, you should be cautious. If youre doing heavy workout, you would be sweating a lot, so there are chances it clumps together and becomes noticeable. Even though company claims that it creates a stronger hold, so you wont experience shedding in tough weather or if you get hot and sweaty in the gym; I read somewhere that this doesn't hold well when you're sweating and you may get on and off different benches. Otherwise its pretty good if youre comfortable for the same. Your experience may vary and let us know how you get on with this. Hope it helps.


 If you are looking for water resistant hair fibers then I will suggest Nanofibers.

----------


## sarahjee

I don't about caboki but get a lot of information about it now thanks guys for discussing about it... 
lol:

----------

